# Crummy



## Billy_Bob (Oct 17, 2005)

In Oregon the loggers call the vehicle they ride to work in a "Crummy". It can be a pick-up truck, a van, old bus, etc.

Also in Oregon (at least where I live) *every* vehicle is called a "rig" (unless it is a crummy).

Is this common elsewhere?

I found this web page on the word crummy...
http://www.billcasselman.com/cwod_archive/crummy.htm


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Oct 17, 2005)

you might like this site for logging words

http://web.cocc.edu/logging/ac.html


----------



## Oregon Engineer (Oct 17, 2005)

I first heard the word "crummy" when I was working for a county road department in Oregon. It was the kind of vehical where we steam cleaned both the outside and inside.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Oct 17, 2005)

I think the term was hi-jacked from railroading. The caboose was known as a crummy. Probably got that name rightfully back in the days of coal fired steam engines.

Harry K


----------



## scotchguy (Oct 17, 2005)

Billy_Bob said:


> In Oregon the loggers call the vehicle they ride to work in a
> 
> I found this web page on the word crummy...
> http://www.billcasselman.com/cwod_archive/crummy.htm



Nice site ... I like to learn about where words come from.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 17, 2005)

Often time crummy drivers are terrorized by their passengers. When I worked on the railroad we would ride a crummy in between freight trains and look for hotboxes and change brake shoes and adjust piston travel and difficult stuff like that.
Anyway, this Jamacian crummy driver was an annoying type and was never there at the rite time, so we use to do stuff like put brake shoes under the brake petal or put black ink on the ear piece of the 2way radio and stuff like that.
John


----------



## cunrya (Oct 26, 2005)

I have an idea for this thread guys. Might be interesting and slightly amusing if we post some pics of our crummies, I got a couple of them I use back and forth to the woods about every day, and there extra heavy on the crummy. Wana see who has the crummiest crummy? Might end up with some amusing material, I'll get some pics later this morning.


----------



## Rotax Robert (Oct 26, 2005)

Its been crummy up here in Washington for as long as I have been around for what thats worth.

Rotax Robert


----------



## Billy_Bob (Oct 27, 2005)

A couple of my friends "crummy" is a beat-up old 2 wheel drive "family van"; paint flaking off, balding tires, looks like a tornado ravaged the inside, etc.

It is provided by their gyppo logger boss.

And the thing is, this van can barely make it up any hills, etc. and that is exactly where they are working every day. I frequently hear them talking about walking the last few miles if it rains, etc...

The "big bucks" companies have brand new 4 x 4 crew cab pick-ups, GPS, etc.


----------



## rmihalek (Oct 28, 2005)

My guess is the air filter is clogged on the old crummy. They should take it off and I'm sure they'll get enough power to make it up those hills. They could also consider hacksawing the exhaust pipe to improve flow.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Oct 30, 2005)

Same termonology here in California. Always heard that term from the local loggers since I was little. I worked for the county road dept also, and we refer to a couple of trucks we have as crummies, they have all the tools, and seat many people.


----------



## Newfie (Oct 30, 2005)

rmihalek said:


> My guess is the air filter is clogged on the old crummy. They should take it off and I'm sure they'll get enough power to make it up those hills. They could also consider hacksawing the exhaust pipe to improve flow.




My guess it has nothing to do with the engine and everything to do with the 2WD.


----------



## TimberPig (Oct 31, 2005)

turnkey4099 said:


> I think the term was hi-jacked from railroading. The caboose was known as a crummy. Probably got that name rightfully back in the days of coal fired steam engines.
> 
> Harry K



It probably made its way over from the logging railroads from many years ago into logging once trucks came into use if that is the case then.


----------

